# Вопросы-ответы > Вопросы к издательству "Бхактиведанта Бук Траст" >  Подскажите лилу Кришна где он сушил одежду

## Rupanuga das

Харе Кришна
Пожалуйста подскажите что за лила,где Кришна сушил одежду и взошло несколько солнц чтобы ему помочь просушить

----------


## vijitatma das

> Харе Кришна
> Пожалуйста подскажите что за лила,где Кришна сушил одежду и взошло несколько солнц чтобы ему помочь просушить


Насколько помню, это было после битвы Кришны с Калией. Это произошло на холме Двадашадитья-тила, рядом с Калия-кхатом. Там сейчас находится вриндаванский храм Мадана-Мохана.

----------

